# Where can I Get ANTIBIOTICS QUICK?



## mateo de la ley (Apr 15, 2012)

Please help me find a site where I can get Antibiotics shipped quickly...I'm very ill.
Without prescription.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 15, 2012)

mateo de la ley, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 15, 2012)

Mexico


----------



## brazey (Apr 15, 2012)

To get them immediately go the ER. For online try alldaychemist or reliablepharmacy.


----------



## SFW (Apr 15, 2012)

ER cant really refuse you. If you have an infection, they'll prob run an Antibiotic IV and then write a script for you before you leave. Explain the situation and Let them know you want a generic script. Waiting on Mail Order antibiotics from EU will be a death sentence.


----------



## gixxermaniak (Apr 15, 2012)

What's the problem


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Apr 15, 2012)

^^ this^^.  Don't wait


----------



## charley (Apr 15, 2012)

..the  ER...................


----------

